# my bearded dragon wont eat crickets anymore



## lynz79 (Mar 30, 2010)

my bearded dragon is 9 months old and we have just put him a bigger viv 4ft , since then he has stopped eating crickets he wont touch them ,how long do i have to feed him crickets everyday to him ???? does anyone have any ideas to get him interested again he still eats his veg


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

At 9 months old he could go on to live every other day and veg daily. I wouldn't stress to much at the moment it could just be him getting used to his new environment. If in a couple of days he still aint eating try him on some morio worms just to get him interested again.

Liz


----------



## R.S.ANIMAL RESCUE CENTRE (Feb 12, 2010)

lynz79 said:


> my bearded dragon is 9 months old and we have just put him a bigger viv 4ft , since then he has stopped eating crickets he wont touch them ,how long do i have to feed him crickets everyday to him ???? does anyone have any ideas to get him interested again he still eats his veg


some bearded dragons just go off them if you feed them to him all the time mix it up a bit wax worms once a mounth morio worws when ever locust as well at least twice a mounth and of corse crikets when ever:2thumb:


----------



## MissMoffat (Apr 17, 2010)

we try to change our beardies food round, so we get crickets one time, mealies next, locust next etc.


----------



## lynz79 (Mar 30, 2010)

yeah been giving him crickets then locust & a few mario worms the next time , i think he just wants to eat locust & mario worms , are crickets very important for his development at this age ??


----------



## jillygirl (Feb 1, 2010)

lynz79 said:


> my bearded dragon is 9 months old and we have just put him a bigger viv 4ft , since then he has stopped eating crickets he wont touch them ,how long do i have to feed him crickets everyday to him ???? does anyone have any ideas to get him interested again he still eats his veg


my beardie went off crix last week.. dont know why... the only thing different i did was change his uv tube whether that upset him..... i just left him with salad for a day.. he did eat crix the next day ( prob thought he wasnt gonna get fed again :lol2:,) but i do ring the changes with locust, and an odd wax worm.. he loves locust .


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

> are crickets very important for his development at this age ??


No. Allthough he still has some growing to do he is now probably well established with his weight and length. Any live food is suitable.


----------



## kathizzy (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi there, ive had 2 beardies now that wont touch crickets at all, ive just got by on locusts morio worms butter worms and the occasional waxy, they both look and seems healthy enough, pics on my profile. You could try roaches but mine wouldnt eat them. As long as he's eating plenty of veg and ur dusting the live food he's eating im sure he will be fine.


----------

